# An das Ende einer Datei Text anhängen



## joergh (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor dem schwierigen Problem, Text in eine vorhandene Datei zu schreiben, und zwar an sein Ende und ohne den vorhergien INhalt zu löschen.

Mein direktes Problem:
Sobald ich

FileWriter fw = new FileWriter (dateinameundPfad);

aufrufe (wahlweise auch mit PrintWriter) wird die alte Datei gelöscht. Das anhängen mit append bringt so auch nichts...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß
j


----------



## SlaterB (19. Aug 2008)

so, jetzt tief durchatmen und ein völlig unorthodoxes Verfahren neu aneignen:
Anleitung lesen 
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/FileWriter.html#FileWriter(java.lang.String, boolean)
bzw. korrekter Link:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/FileWriter.html
und die Konstruktoren dort anschauen


----------



## joergh (19. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so, jetzt tief durchatmen und ein völlig unorthodoxes Verfahren neu aneignen:
> Anleitung lesen
> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/FileWriter.html#FileWriter(java.lang.String, boolean)
> bzw. korrekter Link:
> ...



Herzlichen Dank - hab die Tomaten von den Augen genommen


----------

